# Beagle off season



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

My first year with the beagle. Therefor my first off season is fast approaching. Any tips on keeping dogs thru the summer? Can I run her when I want? Do dogs forget over the summer? Maybe she will just be a little rusty? How do you upkeep with fleas/ticks?


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

There is a off season for running I believe it is Apr 15- June 15 not for sure though u will have too check the regulations too be 100%. When it gets real hot I like too night run or be out right at day break for 1-2 hrs. I do what I call urban beagling cause I live in the city and I run all summer and there's no DNR around and the local police don't know the rules. As far as flea & ticks I change the bedding too cedar chips and dip em every other month unless I notice something.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

join a club we run year round, put cattle tags on dogs for fleas and ticks run early or late JMHO


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jim is there any other clubs closer to me


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey brown, I got quite a few running spots here in Taylor if you ever want too come out here I'm only about 30-40 mins from Ann arbor.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Not that I Know of, maybe we can get together with48180 and run


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

48180 what is your name do I know you??


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good we can do that!


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

My name is Dave, I don't believe I know u. When u want too run just pm me.


----------

